# Formation Iperia faut-il la déclarer à Pôle Emploi ?



## Nounic (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour
Je termine bientôt une formation par Edumiam sur les émotions de l'enfant  lors de l'actualisation à Pôle Emploi doit-on la déclarer ?
Merci pour le retour.
Bonne journée.


----------



## liline17 (31 Août 2022)

je ne l'ai jamais fait, car comme ils mettent 2 ou 3 mois à nous payer, je ne pouvais pas déclarer une somme dans ma déclaration mensuelle


----------



## Nounic (31 Août 2022)

Merci liline


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Idem, de plus, comme dis Liline, le paiement est tardif, et le justificatif du paiement encore plus. 
Sur mon bs correspondant aux jours de formation déduite du salaire , je mets sans solde;


----------



## Lijana (31 Août 2022)

il faudra  les déclarer l'année prochaine aux impôts


----------



## Mimitte (8 Septembre 2022)

J'ai fais une formation et j'ai demandé à pôle emploi si je devais déclarer cette formation,  il mon répondu que non ... formation premiers secours de 2 jours


----------



## Nounic (8 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Griselda (8 Septembre 2022)

Idem, quand j'ai posé la question on m'a répondu non.

Par contre oui cette indemnité de formation sera à déclarer aux impôts.


----------



## Nounic (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Ma formation par Edumiam sur les émotions de l'enfant s'est terminée le 25/10 et je viens de recevoir sur mon compte l'allocation de formation de 65,24 € ( justifiée par 14.00 heures x 4.66 €/h)
Finalement assez rapide le paiement !


----------



## carrie (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, mon conseiller pôle emploi m'a aussi confirmé que non, aux impôts oui.
Belle journée


----------



## Nounic (30 Novembre 2022)

@ carrie , oui effectivement c'est bien précisé qu'il faudra déclarer cette somme lors de la déclaration !


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

J'ai fait la formation SST en octobre via IPERIA et je ne l'ai pas déclaré à pôle emploi 

Je l'ai fait sur 2 week-ends 
J'ai étais payé tous juste 1 mois après la fin de la formation


----------



## Nounic (1 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam merci pour ce retour qui confirme qu'il faut juste déclarer la somme perçue aux impôts.


----------

